
How to Make Sure Your Idea Doesn’t Suck Before You Waste a Million Dollars on It - awartani
https://medium.com/@danaspiegel/how-to-make-sure-your-idea-doesnt-suck-before-you-waste-a-million-dollars-on-it-b8eb93266a3a
======
theory_of_10
Interesting read, it contains some good stories that I didn't know before.

"Remember a few years ago when Netflix thought it would be a good idea to
change the name of movie-by-mail division to Qwikster? It was a move
criticized by Mashable as perhaps the worst product launch since New Coke.
More than 23,000 people commented on a blog post by Netflix CEO Reed Hastings
announcing the change, and most of those comments were ruthless in their
criticism. After massive backlash, Netflix decided to abandon the changes."

~~~
ashtarwa7ad
23,000 comments at that time is huge, wondering what was the product? i live
outside the states and never tried Netflix, so i don't understand "Qwikster".

------
elyom
The current startup ecosystem and culture promote move fast and break things,
and while doing so you won't be able to see the big picture and you most
likely required to burn more than few millions to have an understanding of the
market and the opportunity.

------
ashtarwa7ad
How do you know if your idea sucks?

